
Apple unfair restrictions continues even in the U.S - arjmandi
https://twitter.com/xldrx/status/971143969936629760?s=09
======
arjmandi
After enforcing sanctions against Iran ( which btw has one of vibrant tech
environments in the region) App store now rejectst even Iranian developers and
users outside Iran! Why do you guys at silicone valley ignoring the repetition
of this kind of behavior from Google, Apple , Oracle and others ? Isn't it
against diversity? Isn't it against freedom of information? Ps: Iran has the
biggest community on Telegram and the 7th biggest Instagram users!

------
cpt1138
Perhaps you should read more carefully what they said and realize its not
Apple its the US Government.

[http://www.export.pitt.edu/embargoed-and-sanctioned-
countrie...](http://www.export.pitt.edu/embargoed-and-sanctioned-countries)

While I am dismayed at the policies of the US Government, I don't think its
necessarily the purview of Apple, Google, Oracle and other companies to argue
on your behalf.

